# German tolls - or not?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I meant to add this ages ago. When I collected my van, there was a small sticker on the windscreen - very similar in appearance to an Austrian Vignette. In the centre was a letter "D" and words along the lines of ">3.5t <12.0t". 

Now, I thought Germany was toll free. Can anyone explain what the sticker was. It looked like it had 30 days validity. I wish I had photographed the thing. 

Russell


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rusell

Dont know for sure - but when we were in Germany this year and talking to some Dutch campers they told us that vehicles over 3.5t or double axle had to pay a toll on Germany Roads. They said it had come about due to the amount of Eastern European lorries that were now travelling through Germany. I thought that it only applied to trucks. There are also signs on the motorway that says something similar - again I thought it had to do with trucks and not Motorhomes. I'm sure someone will be along shortly who will know the correct answer.

Sonja


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Boff answered this some time ago. The tolls only apply to trucks over 12tonne and not to motorhomes, regardless of size.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

PhredC said:


> Boff answered this some time ago. The tolls only apply to trucks over 12tonne and not to motorhomes, regardless of size.


Hi,

and this answer is still valid. Only lorries of at least 12 tons MAW, have to pay a toll for the "Autobahn" in Germany. Lighter lorries only if they tow a trailer and the maximum allowed train weight is at least 12 tons.

This:


RedSonja said:


> but when we were in Germany this year and talking to some Dutch campers they told us that vehicles over 3.5t or double axle had to pay a toll on Germany Roads.


 is definitely not correct.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*German toll*

Hi

I am even more at a loss now.

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell I wonder if this could have something to do with the new Green Policy being introduced in about 22 cities?

Don mentioned it recently, and it was also on the mh-list.... I have found Don's email on the mh-list and copy this below: (Don hope that is OK?)

From 1 January 2008 a total of 33 German cities will require all motorists to purchase a "Pollution Badge" in the form of a windscreen sticker in order to enter city centre ‘Umwelt Zones’ (green zones).

The participating cities are: Augsburg, Berlin, Braunschweig, Köln (Cologne), Darmstadt, Dresden, Düsseldorf, Essen, Frankfurt am Main, Hannover, Heidelberg, Islfeld, Karlsruhe, Kassel, Leipzig, Leonburg, Ludwigsburg, Madgeburg, Mannheim, Mühlacker, München (Munich), Neu-Ulm, Nürnberg (Nuremberg), Pforzheim, Pleidelsheim, Regensburg, Reutlingen, Ruhr Area, Schwäbish-Gmund, Stuttgart, Tübingen and Ulm.

You must present your vehicle registration document at Pollution Badge (Umwelt Plakette) sales outlets, including vehicle repair centres, car dealers, MOT (Tüv) stations and vehicle licensing offices, and you will be issued with a badge, coloured (Red/Yellow/Green) according to your vehicle’s Euro emission rating.

The cost of the badge is understood to be between €5 and €10 and, once issued, covers you throughout Germany for the life of your vehicle. Failure to display a badge could incur a fine of €40. Enforcement will be managed by the police, local authorities and traffic wardens.

The system seems fairer than the LEZ as it effects all motor vehicles and the badge lasts for the life of the vehicle and covers all the participating cities.

Most of this info is Courtesy of the Caravan Club.

If I find any further details I'll keep you all posted.

Safe travelling

Don

Wonder if that is what your badge was for?

Carol


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Carol;

I don't think they are umwelt zone stickers, they look like this....










Shame you didn't take a photo Russ.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russel,

I don't believe that this was an "Umweltzone" sticker, as they are only handed out for some months now. And there really, really are no road tolls for motorhomes in Germany. 

Maybe this was some kind of export insurance sticker? 

Otherwise I have no idea.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*German tolls*

Hi

No, the sticker was almost a square in shape and looked so similar to an Austrian one.

I am so intrigued, I have emailed some of the previous drivers. The former owner was The Swift Group, so I have sent an email to a couple of the magazines that did reviews and also our friend Satah Beeny.

Russell


----------

